# 1st Annual "Ride For The Cure" @ Stone Mountain Park, Ga 3/10/2012



## gopherball09 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Proceeds will go to the Susan G Komen Foundation in hopes to help end the fight with breast cancer

*You can join "Team Cure" and recieve and exclusive event cycling jersey. Jerseys will be sold individually at a later date.

*There will be North American Brewery samples and food provided at the finish

*Must be 21 to ride and any age to support

*Event Starts @ 9am, Check-in @ 8am

*Course lengths include 15/25/50 mile routes. Routes to include 3 rest stops

*We will have plenty of raffles as well as a top of the line

Cannondale RZ One Twenty 3 Bike 2011

Please check back later for an update on info as well as registration.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I thought there was a century distance.......


----------



## MTB Smith (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey, this sounds great but is far out on the calendar. I don't come to these forums that often. Would it be possible to get on a mailing list?


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

gopherball09 said:


> *Proceeds will go to the Susan G Komen Foundation in hopes to help end the fight with breast cancer
> 
> *You can join "Team Cure" and recieve and exclusive event cycling jersey. Jerseys will be sold individually at a later date.
> 
> ...


Links please. Mailing list. A couple friends and I would love to sign up.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

How big of a loop will the ride be?


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Newnan3 said:


> How big of a loop will the ride be?


I actually emailed the folks at Susan G. Komen Foundation. 

They said this event was cancelled a while back due to scheduling conflicts with Stone Mountain Park.


----------



## MTB Smith (Jul 23, 2009)

Bummer...


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I have friends that work for American Cancer Society, who also sometimes partner with Livestrong. The problem with cycling events is they are more expensive and generate less revenue than walking events is my guess at why they have a thousand walking events and no freaking cycling events a year. It's sad but it's probably true.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, i was looking forward to this.......


----------

